# Neighbor of the year



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...and the award goes to.....

http://gawker.com/5832925/chainsaw+...-is-americas-most-misunderstood-neighborDon't


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This guy is even worse than debbe's neighbor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, so they believe alcohol may be a contributing factor - ya think?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I went to high school with some of his relatives....or they at least acted like him....


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow. Guess I won't complain anymore.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

That guy is hilarious.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

at least he is holding the fish the correct way....everyone knows you will lose your grip if you hold it by the tail and try to whack someone.


----------

